# Nissa is all ready for the Renaissance Fair



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Minnesota has a wonderful Renaissance Fair that we try to attend each year. On the weekends they have a pet costume contest so I thought it would be fun to make a dress for Nissa to wear when we go next weekend. So, just like Scarlett O'hara in _Gone With the Wind _and her famous dress made from the drapes, I got creative and made Nissa's dress from a placemat and matching napkin on the clearance rack at Target. Total cost with trim: $5.00. I think Scarlett would approve.  Excuse the messy hair on Nissa as the entire time I sew, she and Ozzy wrestle!

























Mom, take this dunce hat off me!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG!!! that dress is beautiful!!!!!!! CupCake is jealous


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

awww that is just tooo darling!!! Nissa seems like she's still the fashionista that she's been before! That is a beautiful dress - you are so talented!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Kimmy you must be the next Coco Chanel for the dog set  Simply FABULOUS :wub: Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful and fit for Scarlett! You're very talented - you have to ket us know if you win!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very festive and creative! Have fun!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

So cute and creative!!! :thumbsup: Nissa is such a doll!!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nissa I think you are gorgeous. :chili: way to go Kim..... :cheer: 

*Frankly Nissa.....dat wot Rhett Butler would say. ~Sassy*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, what a great dress for a little lady.......She looks terrific!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok Kim I want two for my girls for Christmas. How much will you be selling them for? That dress is beautiful


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow  that so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Kim that is just gorgeous!! A winner for sure. How is Nissa with hats? Wonder if you could hot glue the same matching napin to a cone hat made out of poster board with a filmy scarf draping out the top of the hat?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Her dress is lovely and you are soooo creative! I remember seeing those placemats @ Target. I hope you make her dresses in all the other different colors, too. I think Scarlett also had a green one. I hope Nissa wins!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THE DETAIL ON THAT DRESS IS JUST EXQUISITE.ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL FROM THE FABRIC TO THE BRAIDING. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Wow! How creative of you to fashion that gorgeous dress from a placemat! Nissa looks like she stepped out of a 15th century masterpiece! Very impressive!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

The dress is gorgeous and Nissa is adorable :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Nissa looks too cute in her dress. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You did a great job on the dress, it's beautiful!! Nissa is darling :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW a napkin and a placemat wow!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You out did yourself! That was so creative and the dress turned out beautiful! 
All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 21 2008, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638629


> Beautiful and fit for Scarlett! You're very talented - you have to ket us know if you win![/B]


Thank you so much. It's a learning process.

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 21 2008, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638634


> Very festive and creative! Have fun![/B]


Just give me a theme and I like to run with it. lol My family thinks I'm :wacko1: 

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 21 2008, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638636


> So cute and creative!!! :thumbsup: Nissa is such a doll!!! :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much.

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 21 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638639


> Nissa I think you are gorgeous. :chili: way to go Kim..... :cheer:
> 
> *Frankly Nissa.....dat wot Rhett Butler would say. ~Sassy*[/B]


Thanks Pat!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 21 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638640


> Oh, what a great dress for a little lady.......She looks terrific!!!!![/B]


She really does love dressing up and I'm fortunate.

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 21 2008, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638641


> ok Kim I want two for my girls for Christmas. How much will you be selling them for? That dress is beautiful[/B]


I'm not to a point where I'm doing things to sell, I just enjoy sewing for Nissa and surprising other Maltese owners with something once-in-awhile. But, thank you so much for asking as it's a compliment.

QUOTE (frankie @ Sep 21 2008, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638642


> wow  that so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you.

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 21 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638643


> Kim that is just gorgeous!! A winner for sure. How is Nissa with hats? Wonder if you could hot glue the same matching napin to a cone hat made out of poster board with a filmy scarf draping out the top of the hat?[/B]


I've saved enough of the fabric to do just that. I'm not so sure she'll wear it but maybe she will long enough for the contest. If not, I'll have a bow on her top knot as a back up.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lady Nissa looks adorable!!! She will be a hit at the fair, all the knights and lords will be waiting for her!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 21 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638693


> WOW a napkin and a placemat wow!! :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


No kidding, I could have had lunch on them at noon and made her the dress in the afternoon! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful and very creative!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! That is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tell your family that, quite to the contrary, you are a gifted fabric artist!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is amazing!! You are so talented, that dress is beautiful! She is sure to win the contest


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, you are an amazing seamstress!! The dress is soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 21 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638752


> Wow, you are an amazing seamstress!! The dress is soooo cute!!!!![/B]


Thank you.....I'm still learning. :blush:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH fiddle de de, Nissa looks beautiful. I will have to tell Scarlett she has lost the title of most creative dress maker.  

THAT is a beautifully made dress and I adore your creative side. Please take tons of photos, I LOVE Ren Fests!

enJOY!
Miss Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful dress and beautiful girl! :wub: :wub: Sooo creative!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is a beautiful dress Kim! Looks so great on Nissa too! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great dress...and a great model!! :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

FANTASTIC as usual! How creative of you to use a placemat! I am in awe of you as always!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is one beautiful dress, i still can't believe you made that with a napkin and a placemat. Very creative. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW!! beautiful!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

that is gorgeous!!! Sorta like my Haloween costume!!! only mine is black and red vampiress


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

That is SSSOOO insanely adorable! Jacey wants it!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great Dress! Nissa, as always, is looking absolutely ADORABLE.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Be careful at the fair, Kim, people might think she works there....  Good job!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Kim, that is ADORABLE! :wub: You did a fantastic job! :aktion033:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL!! :smrofl: We actually BOUGHT those clearance placemats and napkins for our new dining room set!! They are fabulous!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Well done, the dress is gorgeous & Nissa looks adorable in it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The dress is beautiful but..... all those Renaissance ladies had lots of cleaveage. I would love to see you pull that off. :smtease:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 22 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639235


> The dress is beautiful but..... all those Renaissance ladies had lots of cleaveage. I would love to see you pull that off. :smtease:[/B]


 :Girl power:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:smrofl: That one covers too much a trip to Victoria's Secret is in order. :behindsofa:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing job!! you rock!! That dress is awesome


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Sep 22 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639254


> Amazing job!! you rock!! That dress is awesome[/B]



Thank you so much!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Love it! Love it! Love it! The hat is perfect!! She will be the hit of the fair!! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-LOL! You're right Kim-that hat is a hoot! :smrofl: It tops of the costume perfectly :rochard: She's sure to win! :tender:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that is very Scarlett O'hara of you!

Very creative, I must say. :thumbsup: 

I love the costume. Nissa looks adorable.

And that dunce cap is hilarious! Nissa must

have been a naughty, naughty girl. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOSH, I LOVE the hat! 

Is Nissa a happy camper wearing it?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG NISSA!!! look at you in that hat! im sure u will win!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! Ditto, ditto and ditto on what everyone else has already said. 

You are so very talented and creative. I can't wait to see pictures from the festival.

Linda


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 24 2008, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=640209


> OHMIGOSH, I LOVE the hat!
> 
> Is Nissa a happy camper wearing it?[/B]


Not so much as you can tell by the look on her face! :HistericalSmiley: I keep telling her to think of it as a tall bow but she's not falling for it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim, Nissa is just too cute and she is turning into quiet the little model. Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim, I laughed so hard when I saw the look on Nissa's face with her new hat :HistericalSmiley: you did a great job, she's going to be the big winner for sure :chili:


----------

